# Supprimer un site chez FREE



## bop (12 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
Je veux remplacer mon site, logé chez FREE, par un autre .
Comment faire le ménage pour avoir la place nette et propre, et regagner de l'espace ?
J'ai bien cherché sur leur site... rien trouvé. Disent rien sur ce sujet.

Le pire : je pensais qu'en envoyant mon nouveau site il écraserait le premier. J'ai comme résultat un mélage des deux - sur la page d'accueil tout au moins.

Qui sait ça ?


----------



## flotow (12 Février 2008)

normalement, suffit de virer ce qu'il y a a la racine... et de virer tes tables de DB avant 
apres, pt'et un soucis, pas tout supprimé?


----------



## bop (12 Février 2008)

Aaaaaaaah... 
"C'est pas pour me vanter", mais je ne comprends rien à ta réponse, certainement très avisée mais tellement elliptique...
Merci quand même, Tucpasquic   

Donc ma question reste posée, quand même.


----------



## flotow (14 Février 2008)

oups,
tu supprimes tout ce qui se trouve sur ton repertoire quand tu te loggues en FTP chez Free
et dans les tables (mysql chez free), faut les nettoyer, (via phpmyadmin) et c'est bon, ton espace est vierge


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2008)

Ouep c'est ca 
si tu uploades des données -appelons les "site 2"  tel quel en plus des données " site 1" , c'est mélangé ( et parfois c'est normal selon ce qu'on a monté et comment)

tu dois nettoyer ta base de données coté free
soit en nettoyant ce qu'il y a en trop 
en ne virant que les données site 1si tu arrives à differencier

soit en virant tout ( site 1 et2)  et après en remontant une 2 è fois les données site 2

- en passant par clareté j'ai gardé le vocabulaire " site" 
Mais en fait c'est faux
il n'y a pas de 2 è site ce sont des nouvelles pages sur le même site

un autre site implique un autre compte free


----------



## bop (15 Février 2008)

Merci, Pascalformac & tucpasquic    
Z'êtes bien sympas !

J'utilise Cariboost2 (bien ficelé, ce petit truc, même s'il ne permet pas de faire dans le grandiose). Les manip de transfert sont prises en charge de façon opaque, sans avoir à mettre les mains "dans le cambouis". Mais vos réponses me sont bien précieuses.


----------

